# Here's one of the $20 lawn guys.............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Can't afford a trailer!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Can't afford a trailer!!!


Is this a real photo that you took?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Couple slats of wood to roll her on and off and your good to go. :lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Is this a real photo that you took?






Look at the back ground.


Its the end of Dec in Montana. 
Think about it.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Global warming!!! It could be Montana, if you believe Al Gore and his Carbon Credits...


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

Temperatures are still above absolute zero and in Montana that means sleeves and shorts.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

A friend sent me the photo. No idea where it was taken......


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Look at the back ground.
> 
> 
> Its the end of Dec in Montana.
> Think about it.


Lol I'm and idiot sorry. I'm 2 steps away from being an Obama voter.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

its gotta be photoshopped, how would you even get it in there (500 ish lbs) without destroying the body around it. 

on a side note i have a buddy that used to haul a rider in his minivan, he bolted a winch between the front seats and used it to pull the mower up a ramp he welded to the back.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Lol I'm and idiot sorry. I'm 2 steps away from being an Obama voter.





:lol:



Speaking of the HNIC............. check your FB page.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't believe he drove all the way out to MI just to take pics of me working. BTW I use that car for trashouts too. If I am very careful and have twenty ratchet straps and some bungee cord I can easily stack 15 CYD on there. 


BPWY said:


> Look at the back ground.
> 
> 
> Its the end of Dec in Montana.
> Think about it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I can't believe he drove all the way out to MI just to take pics of me working. BTW I use that car for trashouts too. If I am very careful and have twenty ratchet straps and some bungee cord I can easily stack 15 CYD on there.


Holland, 

How are you man? Are you still dizzy from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC44nP7ClxM&sns=em


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The outback bowl was sure a disappointment. All I got now is Notre Dame over Bama, we will see. 



thanohano44 said:


> Holland,
> 
> How are you man? Are you still dizzy from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC44nP7ClxM&sns=em


----------

